# Grizz 3102 Weight and moving questions



## Jim_cellarshop (May 5, 2011)

I am beginning to look at mills and lathes for my basement shop. One of the mills that looks interesting is the 3102 3/4size knee mill from Grizzley. I have seen a similar mill from other sources and they list weights from 577 to 835lbs, Grizz lists 904lbs but as a ship weight. It looks like you can take this mill apart into fairly small sections for a move to the basement. Does anyone know what this weights? Does the colume come off the base? what is the heaviest piece? This mill is larger than any project I can think of right now, I am considering it because it looks like that largest that I can move easily by myself. This looks like a Clausing or Milrite clone? I have seen posts by people that have the originals. I am leaning toward a new mill because I would like to have something running fairly soon so I can get going on my backlog of projects: gun sights & bases, watch case & bands, camera lens adapters, snow blower parts.. Thanks and I hope I didn't pack too many questions into one post. Jim


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for info on weight. I want to go to Grizzly and look at several machines in person. I have been thinking about everything from a Taig to a Bridgeport in size. I seem to end up moving every 7-10years so I want to be able to break the shop down & move it mostly by myself, so I need to keep pieces of machines down to about 200-250lbs each. From what I've seen that lets out Bridgeports, at least untill I retire (10-12 years). The Taigs look a bit small as I'd like to use a 6" rotary table. My short list so far is SX3, RF-45, Clausing clone. A real Clausing, Milrite or similar would work but it would need to be ready to use, I don't have to time to spend months getting something usable. And then there is the lathe, but I'll post my mill-on-the-lathe questions in the general section. Hope I didn't get too far off subject. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Pacer (May 7, 2011)

I had one - from Wholesale Tool, even same color - I see they have added a 'one-pump' oiler to it - nice feature.

The mill will separate at the column, on mine there were 2 sliding 'studs' that allowed the head to rotate, these could be removed and the head come off - this pic is mine separated in preparation of adding a 'riser'. And, of coarse the motor and stand will remove easily. The table/base is gonna be the heavy part, with the last option being to remove the table, I never did this, but is certainly doable...

Also a link to the album where there are more pic the 6x26, - and mixed others
https://picasaweb.google.com/pace8bellsouth.net/200601Jan#





I *really* liked the mill -- but... I'm sure you want to hear the downsides as well 
Its generally referred to as the little "6x26 mill" and therein lies one of 2 drawbacks - the 6 inches "Y" travel can be a pretty big hindrance - for instance, a 5" vise will over hang the back and cost you another 1-2 inches (I cut the back coolant channel off mine) The next is max distance spindle to table at 12" - while the 6" Y travel cant be helped, at least you _can_ add a riser to the column - as I was doing in the picture. With a 5" vise mounted with the base, you have about 8" - then add a drill chuck ---- theres about 3-4 inches left for a work envelope! If you have read much about the 6x26 at all youre already aware of these, and I dont want to come across as all negative, having a _knee_ is the greatest thing since sliced bread! and I really enjoyed the mill -- but obviously, a full size Bridgeport type mill is better (I've since been able to get a BP clone)


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, the pics were very helpfull. If the 3102 was a 8x26 and had 16" to table it would be perfect. Well if I had enough money (and my wife's blessing) I could get a rigger to move a Bridgeport to the basement. The table to quill is the larger issue for me as I would like to use a 6" rotary table & then would need a vise or 4-jaw chuck on top of that a large part of the time, I think that would take 5-8" of the space before project pieces were mounted. The rotary table would be even more important untill I get a lathe. A friend used to have a 13x40 lathe and a Bridgeport, he did tool & die work for 40years. I used to do a few projects at his house, with lots of help from him! (He married & moved) When ever I asked him about machines he told me to get a lathe & mill on that untill I really needed a mill bad and then buy a Bridgeport type/size. I have a lot more milling work to do than Lathe work and I never tried to mill on a lathe, so I am still trying to decide which to try to get first. I do like the 3102 and I think I could work with it but may need to do an extention. I may try to find a rigger that would do residential & see what it cost to have a Bridgeport moved in (&a what it would cost later when I had to move it out). Thanks, I am still trying to figure this all out and get a workable setup that I don't have to change often which would help to keep the peace at home. Jim


----------

